# Photo Phile Contest: We Love You, Easter Bunny!



## Elf Mommy (Mar 16, 2009)

[align=center]






We Love You,



Bunny!

A new Photo Phile contest for the season of bunnies!
Bring out the baskets!
Bring out the eggs!
Bring out the baby chicks!
Bring out your BUNNIES!!!

Only one entry per rabbit in your household, as usual! 

Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.

The contest will run until Friday, April 10, 2009

We will have a 
Grand Champion
1st Runner Up
2nd Runner Up
3 Honorable Mentions
and many
Awesome Participants
[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 17, 2009)

I def have to do this one, if our chicks hatch I could put them in the photo


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 17, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 18, 2009)

cuuuute. i would have done it 
so everyone who still have your bunners i'd say do itwhen you can.

G'luck!


x


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 18, 2009)

Bunny eggs.
They will hatch at easter.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 18, 2009)

hahaha! they do look like eggs!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think I'm going to try and find those eggs on Easter! Heck with the little plastic ones!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 19, 2009)

:laugh: Yes I want one of those eggs for easter!


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 20, 2009)

Hapy Easter!



_______________
Nadia


----------



## Numbat (Mar 20, 2009)

Aww!! :blushan: He's adorable!!


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 21, 2009)

[align=center]_Look what's in my Easter Egg!_
[/align]


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 22, 2009)

Could you send one of those to me, please!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 22, 2009)

yah! me to, here is my order:

3 Scone eags
3 Bunny eggs

I pay shipping, and any price you want for the eags!!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 22, 2009)

*Ninchen wrote: *


> Bunny eggs.
> They will hatch at easter.


Oh my gosh I LOVE THIS picture!!!! So adorable!


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 27, 2009)

Mugs!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 27, 2009)

Awwwwwwww! It's a bunny chicken!!! hehe


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Awwwwwwww! It's a bunny chicken!!! hehe


Can I have some of the chicks when they hatch?


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh yes, I will surely send some over when they do.  Could you imagine what a chicken bunny would look like??? Oi!:upsidedown:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 28, 2009)

Eek! How adorable! 

I am going to go Easter supply shopping this afternoon, so hopefully I get some ideas and props for an entry! I haven't entered the last two or three contests!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 29, 2009)

I wasn't going to enter, but we stopped at the craft shop the other day looking for wedding ideas, and I just couldn't resist!

How about some ultimate Easter disapproval from Chalk?









It's not the best, hopefully some of the others will be a little more co-operative lol!


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 29, 2009)

*wooly_queen wrote:*


> Could you imagine what a chicken bunny would look like??? Oi!:upsidedown:


Oh, I don't know...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 29, 2009)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *wooly_queen wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Could you imagine what a chicken bunny would look like??? Oi!:upsidedown:
> ...


OMG!!! That is hillarious!! :roflmao:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Eek! Chalk's picture make me crack up! Somebunny hates Easter! That's for sure! :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 29, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Eek! Chalk's picture make me crack up! Somebunny hates Easter! That's for sure! :shock:


Lol! She sure does seem to! And I think the chicks angered her too- see what happened to them?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 29, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Eek! Chalk's picture make me crack up! Somebunny hates Easter! That's for sure! :shock:
> ...


You mean the "carnage" of all of the chicks knocked over? Poor Chalk! Did you try to get pictures of the other buns?


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 30, 2009)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *wooly_queen wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Could you imagine what a chicken bunny would look like??? Oi!:upsidedown:
> ...


:laugh:HILARIOUS!


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 30, 2009)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *wooly_queen wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Could you imagine what a chicken bunny would look like??? Oi!:upsidedown:
> ...


HAhahahaaa... wow. I'd rather them not hatch then! They're creepy looking! lol


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 30, 2009)

I think they may look like this.... especially if they are hatched by Woolies


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 30, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I wasn't going to enter, but we stopped at the craft shop the other day looking for wedding ideas, and I just couldn't resist!
> 
> How about some ultimate Easter disapproval from Chalk?
> 
> ...



OMIGOD - Love Chalk's expression!:inlove::inlove::inlove:

Denise


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Mar 31, 2009)

Daisy is my little Easter bunny!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 31, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww!!! Cuteness overload! Daisy is such a cutie!


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> I think they may look like this.... especially if they are hatched by Woolies





Well, I'd rather them look like that than the other ones! lol Cute bunnies everyone!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 31, 2009)

Yikes!! Daisy is SO cute!! :inlove:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 1, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> ...


Jen, it looks like Chalk stole some of Rory's Easter chicks from last year! Remember the picture of Rory surrounded by chicky devastation? I'd post the picture but I'm not entering it in the contest and don't want to make things confusing :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 1, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...


OMG LOL!!! I remember that! I actually remember nearly dying of laughter and Steve looking at me like I'd gone mad.... 

I forgot about that when I was taking Chalk's picture but somehow it seemed natural to put the little chicks in with her!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Woohoo! I got my entries! Here they are!

Toby





Emma





Hoppy Easter, Everybun!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 5, 2009)

I am posting here to remind myself to enter this one!


----------



## Numbat (Apr 6, 2009)

Ooops! I'm going to Ararat later today and I'm out all day so I'm going to miss this contest! I tried pretty hard yesterday to get a good photo but the bunns just wouldn't co-operate  I'll be back to vote! Great entries!


----------



## jewelwillow (Apr 7, 2009)

It's hard work laying all those Easter Eggs!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilbert and Sullivan (Apr 7, 2009)

Gilbert & Sullivan:









(Sorry I tried to resize but I use safari and it was not cooperating with photobucket!)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2009)

OHMYGOSH!!!

Tooooo much cuteness!


:faint:


Great entries guys!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jen, did you get pictures of your other bunnies for this contest? Chalk's is adorable!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Jen, did you get pictures of your other bunnies for this contest? Chalk's is adorable!



Not yet! I'm waiting for a warm enough day when I have time to do them outside- I don't get good enough light here in the house. I also need it to not be windy as well, because the eggs blew everywhere last time LOL!


----------



## Boz (Apr 7, 2009)

We have till Friday, April 10, 2009 to enter... isn't that 3 days away? 

Or do we have till Thursday to get them in?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 7, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> We have till Friday, April 10, 2009 to enter... isn't that 3 days away?
> 
> Or do we have till Thursday to get them in?


Nope, you're right, I'm getting an itchy trigger finger once again with dates. I changed it. Sorry about that!


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 7, 2009)

"Did anyone call for an Easter bunny?"






Can I change my picture? I have a better one where you can see his face better, below:biggrin2:


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 7, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote*


> Nope, you're right, I'm getting an *itchy trigger finger* once again with dates. I changed it. Sorry about that!


But do you have a stable turntable??

(Random Beastie Boys reference, I couldn't help it )


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 7, 2009)

Yay!! First contest entry!!

Alaska:





Gixxer:





Max:





Takumi:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's my entries.

Buttercup






Daisy Mae






Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 8, 2009)

They are all SO adorable!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> They are all SO adorable!!!


They all look so put-off, too! I can just hear them, "There she goes with the camera again!" If bunnies could roll their eyes, I bet everybun would so about these contests.  It's so cute! lol


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 8, 2009)

The cuteness factor just tripled with those babies!!!


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 8, 2009)

Kate, 

Ya killed me with your babies :inlove:

I love their little EARS!!!


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 8, 2009)

cuteness overload but did i notice another otter rex? gixxer looks very so?


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww, Im glad you liked them. I wasnt going to enter but I figured what the hell....its a cute pic. Everyones photos are great. Nice job everyone!


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 8, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> cuteness overload but did i notice another otter rex? gixxer looks very so?


Yep, Gixxer is a black otter mini rex. Aren't yours standard? I would LOVE to have a black otter standard rex :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 8, 2009)

Can I change my entry? I added it in my post above!


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 9, 2009)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > cuteness overload but did i notice another otter rex? gixxer looks very so?
> ...


100% bunitude:rollseyes


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 9, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Can I change my entry? I added it in my post above!


Yes, I'll post the second one for the vote.


----------



## momof2buns (Apr 9, 2009)

Great entries guys!! Keep um coming!! I LOVE the chickbun picture-LOL:biggrin2:


----------



## Gilbert and Sullivan (Apr 9, 2009)

** I just wanted to add about my picture that that is my boyfriend Scott in the Easter Bunny costume (we own a magic and costume shop- www.thewonderfunshop.com). Just wanted to let everyone know in case they thought some stranger in a costume was handling the buns. They were totally safe during this photo shoot. hehe


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 9, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I think its funny you live in Little Falls *NJ* as I live in Little Falls,*NY:biggrin2:*


----------



## Gilbert and Sullivan (Apr 10, 2009)

funny! I had never heard of it, so I looked it up and it's pretty far upstate!:bunny24


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's Hazel's entry. Not as good as I wanted, but I'm running out of time


----------



## Boz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are mine! :biggrin2:

Marley





Dolla





Domino





Louie






:biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 10, 2009)

AH I am dying of the cute! Is that a real chick, momof2buns?


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is mine!!! lol lazy bunn.....







By:Nicky (Lover_Of_Lopz)

Bunns Name Is:Summer


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 10, 2009)

Boz - cuteness overload especially Louie. i just wish i knew what he was thinking - or perhaps i dont:biggrin2:


----------



## coolbunnybun (Apr 10, 2009)

Hazel-mom; that looks like my Chester before she died. Boy i miss her.

Greats pics guys.


----------



## pherber12 (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG, these pics are great!!!

*Boz wrote: *


> Here are mine! :biggrin2:
> 
> Marley
> 
> ...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 10, 2009)

Eek! That picture of Louie is just... I don't even know, but it's awesome!  So adorable!


----------



## Boz (Apr 11, 2009)

hehe thanks! Louie's so goofy! He sat like that for like a minute!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just wanted to say that everyone (everybun) did a great job!


----------



## Zoomom (Apr 12, 2009)

My two Easter bunnies, Melody the dog and Elvis the bunny.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG! They're all so adorable! The Elop babies are just really precious of course! and Louie is hilarious! and the disapprovement is tragic! LOL!


----------

